# schools



## scoobie (May 25, 2009)

Hi, I have looked at old threads but can not find an answer to my question.
I would like to know if it is possible to put a child in a younger class than their age. If anyone has done this or started their child in school for just a few days a week.


----------



## torba (Jul 15, 2010)

scoobie said:


> Hi, I have looked at old threads but can not find an answer to my question.
> I would like to know if it is possible to put a child in a younger class than their age. If anyone has done this or started their child in school for just a few days a week.


Would expect it depends on the school and the age of the child. Maybe a village school would be more helpful than a town one with more pupils. 

A small school here has three years in one class.


----------



## expat914 (Oct 9, 2009)

Why do you want to put a student in a lower grade? Language, learning disability, or developmental delays?


----------

